

Ink removes the free tier - sashagim
https://www.inkfilepicker.com/pricing/

======
surapaneni
"Free Plan For personal projects, we offer a free plan for uploading 500
files/month with a max file size of 20 MB.

The free plan does not include customizing the logo or CSS of the dialog, S3
storage, or image conversion"

------
ogig
I use the free plan for some admin zones, few users, maybe 20 uploads/month.
Now i have to pay or rework the file uploads. I feel "dark patterned".

~~~
sashagim
As surapaneni rightfully commented - they do offer a free plan for personal
use, which you'll be able to use.

I'm using them for some commercial projects just as a client side library to
allow uploading files to my s3 account (although they do some work on their
server side as well). It's a shame they're changing the terms for the existing
user. I don't expect things to be free - unless they are offered as such, with
no expiration date.

~~~
ogig
I know about the new free plan, but no image manipulation or direct s3 uploads
means I still have to rework on my code or pay. So you do if you use direct to
s3 uploads.

I dont expect good stuff to be free, and Ink is indeed good, but i still think
this goes into the dark pattern category. I bet there are many devs in our
situation, and plenty will just pay.

~~~
sashagim
I tend to agree. I just signed up for uploadcare.com, haven't tried them out,
but the design seems very nice, and the their free tier allows up to 1k
uploads a month - forever (got a very prompt response from the founder).

~~~
deepanchor
I just did the same. They seem like a reasonably good competitor, besides the
fact that they offer less file sources. I just can't mentally justify
filepicker's new pricing scheme.

